# accomodation required in tuggeranong CANBERRA



## Sushantprabhu (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All
My wife is working in tuggeranong , canberra , Australia base on 457 visa . She want accommodation( 1 bedroom , 1 bathroom , full furnished OR furnished studio apartment ) .Her budget is 200 AUD per week. 
Is it possible near tuggeranong canberra ?

please suggest me trustable real estate site . 

thanks 
sushant


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Best website for Canberra is all homes.com.au
200 would be on the low end of of the scale so she might find something but not very nice and she would have to pay charges on top.


----------

